# San Antonio & Tai Dillard



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Tai Dillard*

I believe Tai was the only senior on Texas' Final Four Team this year. 

LINK 



> "She has to be one of the best conditioned players coming out of college that I have seen," said guard Jennifer Azzi, a four-year WNBA veteran. "She's pushing me on the sprints, and that hasn't happened to me before."


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Link 

Looks like Tai is going to get some playing time!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Silver Spurs lose to the Sparks.

LINK


----------

